# Kool prewar finds at the HOT HOT KKOA Car Show



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 28, 2014)

It was Hot (over 100) at the KKOA Led Sled Spectacular Car show and Bicycle Spoketacular this last weekend, but the finds there, and on the way there were worth it. Just got them out of the trailer today and still have to do some checking to see for sure what they are, but here is what I'm thinking from first look, let me know what you think?

 1)Teens or early 20's Davis Sewing Machine Co. Dayton.








 2)1933 or 34 Richards & Conover Hardware Company Blue Bird







 3)1938 BA-37 Schwinn Ladies Roadster BF Goodrich badged







 4)1949 Huffman built Firestone Pilot. (not prewar but still Kool)


----------



## mike j (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow, looks like a real good time. Great picks & some cool badges. Who ever said, "we don't need them"?


----------



## jpromo (Jul 29, 2014)

Right on! For as many car shows as I go to, I've yet to bring a bicycle home. The Blue Bird is a Schwinn B-3 rebadged by the hardware chain that sold it. I think that's a pretty uncommon badging.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 29, 2014)

jpromo said:


> Right on! For as many car shows as I go to, I've yet to bring a bicycle home. The Blue Bird is a Schwinn B-3 rebadged by the hardware chain that sold it. I think that's a pretty uncommon badging.




Yes, I believe it to be a '34 since it has the stainless steel fenders, they were chrome in '33 according to the Schwinn brochures.  Also found out the Richards & Conover Hardware Co. was a small local Hdwr Co. first started in Levenworth KS. in the 1860s then moved to Kansas City in the 1880s.


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 29, 2014)

that Davis Dayton is cool  Marty i must of miss that.it looks like the 1919 H-D frame they used.post a pic of the bottom crank hanger and see if there's a serial number.and YES IT WAS HOT !!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 29, 2014)

*Thanks Dave the Wave*

Thanks for the Pilot Dave, I love it...and no you didn't miss the Davis/Dayton at the Hot Hot KKOA show, I picked it up on the way out of town on a lead from a friend Paul K @ Poverty Flats.  Didn't know you were a Davis man or I would have ask a few more questions before buying this one.  After doing a little searching I'm still baffled as to the year and whats right or not on it. Also, now I'm thinking I should have bought that twin flex, but just didn't have the funds, glad Tyler got it!


----------

